# Phoenix - Desert Botanical Gardens - March 2009



## MissMia (Feb 21, 2009)

After seeing these *photographs*, I'm really inspired to go! It looks like the tickets are in time blocks. I'd be interested in going during the 4-8pm time period on a Saturday or Sunday.

Anyone want to join me? :mrgreen:

Chihuly: The Nature of Glass at the Desert Botanical Garden


----------



## Fox Paw (Feb 22, 2009)

If you get a quorum, I'll be there.  We're members but I haven't been in several years.


----------



## MissMia (Feb 23, 2009)

Great! I'm going to go, but thought a group might be fun.


----------



## boomer (Feb 28, 2009)

I just went last night! so cool!

Here are some of my pictures:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikonboomer/sets/72157614495378277/show/


----------



## mathogre (Feb 28, 2009)

boomer said:


> I just went last night! so cool!
> 
> Here are some of my pictures:
> Desert Botanical Garden



Cool photos, especially of the blue glass.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 1, 2009)

I might go!


----------



## MissMia (Mar 1, 2009)

That would be fun D! Let me know what your schedule looks like and we'll plan it. Any day of the week would be fine with me.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well... Wouldn't you know it...  Wife asks me today if I wanna go w/her to see the Desert Botanical Garden and the Chihuly exhibit! So we went. I shot about 200 pics, will post some when I get them transferred.

Important tip: there are reservations to be made. The Chihuly exhibit is best photographed from the last group of the day, 4pm to 8pm. You get great lighting and then you get more great lighting when they turn on the light displays for Chihuly's glass works. You must make reservations a day or so in advance. Price is same, whether you care for Chihuly show or not. I found it just OK, perhaps a wee on the 'commercial' side of things, however it was pretty cool.


----------

